# 3 x L298N doble H no da potencia deseada



## romeroperez (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola!

Qué tal todos? yo bien, gracias .

llevo tiempo liado con un robot que tiene 6 motores controlador por 3 L298N, alimentados por una batería de 24 ~ 28,8 V.
No sé si es que tienen limitada la salida a 10.8 V, o es que los Drivers no pueden dar más potencia, porque calculando el voltage drop, y teniendo en cuenta que la CPU se alimenta de otra batería de 9,8 ~ 12V... no consigo saber claramente si es que estoy pasando algo por alto... siento si me he explicado mal. Pero el hecho es que en vez de 12 V y 1.5 A por motor (que es lo que deberían consumir los motores: 18 W), solo les llegan 10.8 V y 1.33 A por motor... sin embargo cuando giro el robot (100% a los motores de un lado, y 0% a los del otro), sí que saco incluso más de la potencia deseada... Debo cambiar de drivers, verdad? 

espero que sirva de ayuda,
un saludo. ...


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

¿como  bajaste la tension de 24 a 10v?



Pon un diagrama....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2014)

Creo que un pequeño y simple esquema de como está cableado todo nos haría felices.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 18, 2014)

asi es todo suena a fantasía debes poner diagramas , para calcular la potencia usa la ley de ohm para medir la resistencia interna de tus motores , asi calculas la corriente maxima 
un l298 soporta 2 maximos SEGUN  eso dice la hoja de datos que revise  yo lo llevaria a 1.750 para que no haya tos por que mas de 2 estalla

digamos que 1.750 A y con la resistencia interna del motor pues uno saca el voltaje con que alimentarlos 
simple ley de ohm

no se pone voltaje a lo bruto pues o no funciona o estalla asi de simple


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

hola a todos, gracias por las respuestas. siento haber contestado tan tarde, pero perdí mi cuenta de google y no consigo la contraseña del foro. soy abeltomillo.

voy a hacer un diagrama para que podáis entender mejor el problema. 

la tension no la bajé de 24V a 10V, simplemente, al conectar en paralelo los 3 L298N (ya montados) y por PWM con arduino darle un valor de 255, (máxima velocidad), salen 10.8V con la batería dando 26.6V... y cuando doy la orden de giro al robot, (y ponerse en marcha 3 motores laterales en vez de los 6) la tensión y la intensidad es mayor (hasta 14V y 1.57A) por motor... 

en resumen, cuando están los 6 motores, con los 3 L298N la tensión al máximo de velocidad es de 10.8V y 1.33A la intensidad... 

iba a hacer otro diagrama, pero ya hice uno, asi que lo subo, solo tiene el conexionado, para que veais un poco como va todo... si necesitais algun dato más pedidmelo por favor.

un saludo.



disculpad, pensé que habia posteado este tema con la cuenta anterior. y no, es con esta. deciros que no he podido cnt antes porque soy muy manco con el ordenador y no me llegan las notificaciones al email... y estaba esperando una de estas que dicen que tengo mensajes de respuesta.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

supongo ya probaste conectar los 6 motores directamene a las baterias y no hay caida de voltaje y esos motores son de 24v y conoces su amperaje de trabajo ¿verdad?

y hay algo que no me cuadra dices que metes 24V y deberias sacar 12v  deberian ser pocos menos de 24v ¿no?

y luego dices que alimentas con una bateria de 24V y ahi en el esquema hay 2 en paralelo que sepa dios de que voltaje...

a mi me pareceria que no estas considerando las capacidades, y el L298 como tiene proteccion por sobrecalentamiento esta limitando la corriente.


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

a ver,

en ese diagrama hay 2 baterías porque antes tenía 2 en paralelo de 14.4V, pero me salían 6-8V por motor. entonces me metí en google y busqué la caída de tensión de los l298N, la calculé y llegué a la conclusión que 3 L298N consumían 12V aproximadamente de drop cuando la potencia disipada era de 7W o aprox. pero no hay forma de sacar 12V y 1.5A por motor que es lo que necesitan los motores. He probado a conectar directamente a una fuente de alimentación de 12V y 3A 2 motores en paralelo y funcionan perfectamente. Los motores consumen 18W a 12VDC. Por lo que son 1.5A con 12V.

yo creo, que los l298N no pueden dar más potencia por el calentamiento que sufren al disipar casi 14W. tu que crees? estuve leyendo un artículo de rugged circuits creo que era, y hablaban de la gran burbuja que los vendedores intentan crear con estos dispositivos, ya que en realidad no es posible sacar 2A por salida por l298N. Pero yo solo necesito 1.5A, claro que a 10V los motores no consumen eso....

espero que te haya servido de ayuda.

gracias por tu tiempo y respuesta.

bueno, sería posible, pero claramente dicen que haría falta una fuente de refrigeración considerable para que los l298N trabajen en el rango de temperatura necesaria...


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

> He probado a conectar directamente a una fuente de alimentación de 12V y 3A 2 motores en paralelo y funcionan perfectamente.



creo que estas mal en los concetos de la ley de Ohm

dices que tienes motores de 12v 1.5A eso es una rsistencia de 8 Ohms

alimentas con 24v te da 3A, el L298 tengo entendido que soporta 2A por canal (total 4A), ya te pasaste.

ahora los L298 No "cosumen" nada de 12V. lo que estas haciendo mal segun yo es alimentar con 24V algo que debe ser alimentado con 12v, y esas baterias  no tienen la suficiente capacidad para alimentar 6 motores.

instisto ¿ya conectaste los 6 motores de 12V directamente *a las baterias de 12V* y no hay caida de voltaje?


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

hola, 

voy a preparar una prueba para conectar la batería a los 6 motores, pero tendré que rectificarla porque ahora mismo da más de 24V y los motores son de 12V...

si son 2 salidas de 2A y tengo 2 motores que consumen 1.5A y los tengo 1 en una salida y otro en la otra, en total son 3A, y puede dar hasta 4A. No sé si entendí mal, pero para pasarme los motores tendrían que consumir más de 2A cada uno... 

voy a preparar esta prueba y te confirmo si hay caída de tensión, es más, mediré la tensión e intensidad en cada motor .

gracias, un saludo.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

> No sé si entendí mal, pero para pasarme los motores tendrían que consumir más de 2A cada uno...



amigo ley de ohm.... 24V/8Ohms=3A, 3A es mayor que 2A



> voy a preparar una prueba para conectar la batería a los 6 motores, pero tendré que rectificarla porque ahora mismo da más de 24V y los motores son de 12V...



las baterias no se rectifican, se regulan.


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

hola otra vez,

dije que iba a rectificar la batería, pero en realidad me supondría mucho trabajo porque está soldada pila a pila... por otro lado, para obtener 12VDC y 1.5A/motor tendría que poner una resistencia de 8ohm, pero no tengo ninguna de 8Ohm y esa potencia... sabes cómo puedo hacer el test? o mejor dicho, como quieres que pruebe? le contecto la batería de 24V a los motores en paralelo...?

ah, ok, ya sé por donde vas...



papirrin dijo:


> amigo ley de ohm.... 24V/8Ohms=3A, 3A es mayor que 2A



ok ok 

pero 8ohms de qué? debería ponerle 16 Ohms por salida para que la tensión fuera de 12V??



			
				romeroperez dijo:
			
		

> hola otra vez,
> 
> dije que iba a rectificar la batería, pero en realidad me supondría mucho trabajo porque está soldada pila a pila... por otro lado, para obtener 12VDC y 1.5A/motor tendría que poner una resistencia de 8ohm, pero no tengo ninguna de 8Ohm y esa potencia... sabes cómo puedo hacer el test? o mejor dicho, como quieres que pruebe? le contecto la batería de 24V a los motores en paralelo...?
> 
> ...



perdona, me estoy liando...

si le pongo una resistencia de 8ohms en la salida del motor, la tensión debería ser 12V y la intensidad 1.5A. es así?

es curioso, porque 12/1.5 son 8Ohm, y es la resistencia que debería tener el motor, pero acabo de medirla y no llega a 4Ohm..

pero por otra parte, la medición fue que 10.8V de salida por motor, y 1.33A que daba, son 8Ohm también..





papirrin dijo:


> amigo ley de ohm.... 24V/8Ohms=3A, 3A es mayor que 2A
> 
> 
> 
> las baterias no se rectifican, se regulan.



Vale, pues regular la batería a 12V debería usar un LM317, pero solo podría conectar 1 motor... es lo unico que tengo, con respecto a reguladores... y desoldar y hacer una de 12V tampoco me parece buena idea porque ya probé con 2 baterías en paralelo de 14.4V... que crees que debería hacer?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

empecemos de nuevo para que no te lies...

Si el motor esta diseñado para un voltaje de 12V debes alimentarlo con 12V, y dices que es de 1.5A
la bateria segun entiendo es de 24V y deberias bajar ese voltaje con algun *regulador* que tenga la capacidad de *por lo menos 10A bien refrigerado*, esos 10A es la multiplicacion de 1.5AX6motores.

recien resuelvas eso se conectan los motores a los L298.


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

pero puedo hacer una batería de 12V porque hice la de 24V con pilas recargables de 1.2V en serie... y así no necesito un regulador. lo que me preocupa es que después de trabajar esto y hacerla así, los l298N hagan una caída de tensión que es lo que dicen en esta página: http://www.ruggedcircuits.com/the-motor-driver-myth/ ... pero de todos modos, estoy barajando la posibilidad de usar relés en vez de drivers, porque a efectos prácticos me servirá igual... entonces ahí si que tengo que regular la tensión de salida...  gracias! por tu paciencia y la técnica, me eres de gran ayuda porque yo mismo me lío cantidad... 

un saludo!

voy a hacer una batería de 12V con las pilas recargables, y ya está. conecto esa batería directamente a los motores y punto.

una pregunta, como tengo ahora mismo 24V y eso son 20 pilas, si hago 2 baterías de 12V y las pongo en paralelo, eso si me debería dar más potencia, o sea, por lo que decías que la batería puede no estar dando la potencia necesaria, si pongo 2 en paralelo, deberían darme más intensidad en un instante, no?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

> una pregunta, como tengo ahora mismo 24V y eso son 20 pilas, si hago 2 baterías de 12V y las pongo en paralelo, eso si me debería dar más potencia, o sea, por lo que decías que la batería puede no estar dando la potencia necesaria, si pongo 2 en paralelo, deberían darme más intensidad en un instante, no?



 se que deberían durar mas, no estaria seguro que puedan dar mas intensidad en un instante.



> los l298N hagan una caída de tensión que es lo que dicen en esta página


bueno ahi dice que como maximo tendra una caida de 4V, mas no que sea por default, pero si te preocupa mucho lo de la caida hazlas de unos 14V aprox



> estoy barajando la posibilidad de usar relés en vez de drivers, porque a efectos prácticos me servirá igual.


¿que funcion van a realizar los motores?

-no se porque me late que esas pilas no entregan los 10A que necesitas, no se....


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

ok, voy a buscar en google a ver si dicen algo sobre la potencia... no sé qué encontraré.

con respecto a la caída, al ser 1 son 4 volts maximo, pero al ser 3, no serían 12V?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

> con respecto a la caída, al ser 1 son 4 volts maximo, pero al ser 3, no serían 12V?


No, o sea que si le entran 12V al integrado van a salir 8V como minimo, pero no quiere decir que "tumbe" a la fuente. si la fuente cae es porque no puede.

ejemplo si pongo una fuente de 12V 30A, que ni cosquillas le hacen los motores, en todos los integrados van a recibir 12V (entrada) y  de todos modos puede caer como a 8V (salida).

el amperaje que puede dar la fuente es lo mas importante, no es lo mismo poner una fuente de 12V de 500mA que una fuente de 12V 30A, obviamente si pones un motor de 12V 2A, a la de 500mA caera, y la de 30A ni cosquillas. 

nada mas piensa en esto los autos tiene una bateria de 12V 30A o no se cuanto amperaje pero por ahi, hay controles remotos con pilas de 12V y pocos miliamperios, ¿crees que una pilita de control remoto pueda arrancar un auto, si las dos son de 12V?


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 20, 2014)

entendido! 

vale, pues voy a comprobar esto haciendo una batería de 14.4V y a conectar directamente una bateria a los 6 motores, mediré, y si cae, pondré otra en paralelo, si vuelve a caer, matamos 2 pájaros de un tiro 

te voy informando en cuanto haga funcionar un pequeño circuito que intento terminar 

gracias! estamos en contacto...


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 21, 2014)

vale, ya lo tengo claro.

tienes y tenías razón papirrin, la batería no es suficientemente potente. lo he podido comprobar dividiendo las 20 pilas en 2 baterías de 12V.

Alimentando 3 motores con una batería, sí me da los 11.98V que necesito. Perfecto!

Ahora es que voy a tener que usar una batería para cada 3 motores, y el unico problema es que acabe gastándose una más que la otra por motivos de giro más pronunciado o lo que sea... pero bueno, en principio me sirve porque tendría una autonomía de 33 minutos, si mal no me equivoco.

Otra cosa que quería preguntarte, es si sería posible manejar con los 3 L298N los motores usando 2 baterías. Al ser 3 motores, 2 salidas por L298N y 3 L298N, me sale impar. Porque lo suyo sería conectar una batería por cada 3 motores... se te ocurre algo?

por otra parte creo que en paralelo dan más capacidad, y según google más capacidad de descarga, bueno en otro post de FE lo leí. Pero yo comprobé con las 2 baterías de 14.4V que no daban lo necesario aun estando en paralelo... así que dividide y vencerás! jejeje...

bueno amigo, un saludo y espero que todo genial.

estamos en contacto


----------



## romeroperez (Ago 21, 2014)

jejejeje no creo, pero ya hay baterias cargadoras de coche que arrancan un auto y pesan poquisimo.. . pero tenias razón, es la batería que no tenía suficiente "fuerza" para darle a los motores...


----------

